# Crappy crappie day - Not!



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Codwrinkle and I put the hurtin' on the elusive Yates Lake crappie today. We got lucky and stumbled into a MESS of crappie at the first place we stopped. One little place on a shallow bank, no bigger than 15 feet wide, in only 4 feet of water, was loaded with hungry crappie!

Using the Blind Luck Technique (BLT), Cod hooks a crappie, so I throw where he threw and hooked up! 

Anchor down! Everytime we threw in this little spot we got bit. Five times we were doubled up. Since I was sitting on top of the livewell, I became Boat Bitch, and Cod would just swing his fish to me to take off the hook and drop into the livewell.

Actually, I preferred doing it that way to him struggling, grunting and bending over displaying his butt-crack. Commando Codwrinkle ... sheez!

We tossed six crappie before we decided to start keeping them, and brought home 40 crappie, 2 yellow perch, and 1 channel cat. I also tossed a 14" bass just before we stumbled on the honeyhole.

Here's a pic of Codwrinkle in his Minnie Pearl hat and his badass Sturgis T-shirt. Another pic is him swinging a crappie to Boat Bitch. And finally, our pile o' fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!!! Try'n and fishwalton gonna be jealous! I know I am!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good mess. It seems like there's always 1 catfish or bass in the bunch.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I am jealous! He must be good luck! I need me a codwrinkle!.......... Oh wait - sadly I have several!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I am jealous! He must be good luck! I need me a codwrinkle!.......... Oh wait - sadly I have several!


It's his new boat that brings the luck. I've never caught more than 11 crappie on this lake. Last trip, we got 13 (a new record)- and then this trip blew that away! Tripled our record today!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess of fish there, good job! On a side note I've been calling my 2 yr old son cod wrinkle for the last 2 weeks...he has about 20 nicknames, wife says this one got to go, lol...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Fine mess of fish there, good job! On a side note I've been calling my 2 yr old son cod wrinkle for the last 2 weeks...he has about 20 nicknames, wife says this one got to go, lol...


I see "lol" often, but I really did laugh out loud when I read this. Please give your wife my apologies and condolences.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I see "lol" often, but I really did laugh out loud when I read this. Please give your wife my apologies and condolences.


Gonna try to work in peter cheese and see how that flies...:whistling: She says "why can't you just call him Owen?" I say, "well that's no fun!!"


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't know we had yellow perch around here. I always would just catch them on the west coast trout fishing. Awesome mess of fish though, glad you got into them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Gonna try to work in peter cheese and see how that flies...:whistling: She says "why can't you just call him Owen?" I say, "well that's no fun!!"




I called mine "butt sniffer" until the wife pointed out a 50 yr old friend of mine that's still known as "lil man".


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

How did I miss this, I just found it today. A fine mess of crappie , and an entertaining read as always. :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> How did I miss this, I just found it today. A fine mess of crappie , and an entertaining read as always. :thumbup:




I see your using tapatalk... That explains how you missed this


----------

